# 10/09/11 Largemouth only Lake Erie Open



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is the app.

http://www.ombtt.com/LAKEERIE.pdf


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I already have approx 10 entry's for this one.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm kickn' the boy out of his boat and fishn' with DINGER! OH MY!!! 

I pretty sure most of the team is doing this one as well.

VERY MUCH lookn' forward to this...I think- Dinger is kind of wild...

nip


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Time to turn Green to Gold my friend.

Ding <----pay no attention to the man behind the curtain


----------

